# Start of My Quarantine Fuzz



## JetFixxxer (May 25, 2020)

Haven't received the board yet, but have been working on the graphics.   My graphics creativity isn't as good as a lot of you on this forums and I can't wait to see other graphics.   

Hopefully I will get my board tomorrow and start it.  Here is what I came up with.. it's a little bland, but it will do for me.


----------



## Gordo (May 25, 2020)

This is going to look awesome!


----------



## Barry (May 26, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## zgrav (May 26, 2020)

Nice!  And good job using Pedalpcb in one of the masks!


----------



## music6000 (May 26, 2020)

Here are are range of Colours:


----------



## music6000 (May 26, 2020)

Part 2 :


----------



## JetFixxxer (May 26, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Part 2 :
> View attachment 4567View attachment 4568


Like these two....


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 27, 2020)

Got mine, trying to figure out how to put it together so the board is visible.


----------



## Robert (May 27, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Got mine, trying to figure out how to put it together so the board is visible.



I have some botched boards from one of the prototype runs that could be used as a sort of "faceplate" ...


----------



## JetFixxxer (May 27, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Got mine, trying to figure out how to put it together so the board is visible.


Maybe a piece of plexiglass.

I received my PCB yesterday, but will start to populate it this weekend.


----------



## soothsayer86 (May 28, 2020)

Got mine, gonna wait till I figure out how to make the board visible to actually build it though... hmmm


----------



## zgrav (May 28, 2020)

If I were going to make the board visible I would consider mounting the resistors on the print side, and maybe any smaller caps.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 28, 2020)

You mean like this?


----------



## zgrav (May 28, 2020)

That looks cool.  ?


----------



## JetFixxxer (May 28, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 4611


Strategically placed radial cap.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 28, 2020)

Ready to go, all I need is the clear polycarbonate box.  Supposed to show up on Monday.

That 10mm LED looks blue to the camera, but is actually 400nm near UV.  The red LED is for setting the bias on the JFET ? That freebie Harbor Freight DMM in the background is checking the bias on the Germanium 3rd stage ? That's right, folks, this virus has mutated...


----------



## zgrav (May 28, 2020)

Chuck -- can you share the link to the enclosure you ordered for this?


----------



## zgrav (May 28, 2020)

something like this?






						1591BTCL Hammond Mfg. Enclosures | Hawk Electronics
					






					www.hawkusa.com


----------



## music6000 (May 28, 2020)

Clever Chuck!, What he is referring to is this :


			https://au.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Hammond-Manufacturing/1591CTCL?qs=%252BxyxD9GtKu3CiMVb7I%252BWTg==


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 28, 2020)

Music6000 put me onto the cases at Mouser.  Not too many left in stock.


----------



## music6000 (May 28, 2020)

For those who want different colour:


			Hammond Mfg. - Multipurpose Translucent Polycarbonate Enclosures (1591 Series)
		

*Caution: You will have to Ground Input & Output Jacks & Pots as this is Enclosure is not Conductive, there may be interference!*


----------



## music6000 (May 28, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Clever Chuck!, What he is referring to is this :
> 
> 
> https://au.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Hammond-Manufacturing/1591CTCL?qs=%252BxyxD9GtKu3CiMVb7I%252BWTg==


*Caution: You will have to Ground Input & Output Jacks & Pots as this is Enclosure is not Conductive, there may be interference!*


----------



## zgrav (May 29, 2020)

that is a great enclosure for this board.  good point about there not being any common ground or shielding through the case.    

such is the tension between art and excellence.  : ^ )


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 29, 2020)

These are valid concerns and can be mitigated.  I breadboarded this circuit to check out and tweak the mods before populating the PCB.  It worked fine in the open.  In addition to grounding both jacks, I'll solder ground wires to the pot bodies, just like inside a guitar.  That should be good enough.


----------



## cooder (May 29, 2020)

Very cool...!


----------



## JetFixxxer (Jun 1, 2020)

Well I started mine and about 90% with it. .I didn't double check my order and didn't notice I only ordered 1 A100K pot.  Ordered one today and hopefully I will have it by Thursday.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 1, 2020)

The Volume pot is not critical, if you have A50K, that will work just as well.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Jun 1, 2020)

Don't have a 50k... was going to take one of my 250k and use a resistor, but the pots should be here by Thursday.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 1, 2020)

Use a 250K and don't bother with the parallel resistor.  Just make sure it's A-taper.


----------

